# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ZOLOFT

## koukouvagia

ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΑΠΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ? ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ *ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ*,*ΘΟΛΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ* ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ?

----------


## lady in red

egw nai.... to epines kairo??? εγω για λιγο το πηρα και το εστειλα....σε 5 μερεσ το εκοψα ...αλλα πιστευω προσωπικα οτι χαπι και νου εδιναν θα ενιωθα "καπωσ"....εγω κανω ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη -αναλυτικη. οχι φαρμακα. οταν το επινα γιαυτεσ τισ 5 μερεσ ενιωσα ναυτια, δεν πεινουσα, δεν μπορουσα να φαω, ενιωθα σαν να εβλεπα ονειρο την πραγματικοτητα, θολουρα δηλ και φυσικα τον ιδεοψυναγκασμο τον χειροτερευε σε μορφη μανιασ ....μεγαλυτερη επιμονη δηλαδη...

----------


## koukouvagia

ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΥΤΟ.ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΤΩΝ ΟΔΗΓΙΩΝ.ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ.ΕΓΩ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ.ΤΟ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ.ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΙΑΚΕΚΟΜΕΝΑ .ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ Μ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΟΒΗΘΕΙ.ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΙΑΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ.ΑΠΛΩΣ Μ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΑΠΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ.ΑΠΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ..ΑΠΛΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΕΨΩ ΠΕΡΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ..ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΛΕΠΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ..ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΛΗΨΗΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΩΝ .ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΕ Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ..ΑΠΛΩΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑΥΤΑ ΕΥΘΥΝΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ..


> egw nai.... to epines kairo??? εγω για λιγο το πηρα και το εστειλα....σε 5 μερεσ το εκοψα ...αλλα πιστευω προσωπικα οτι χαπι και νου εδιναν θα ενιωθα "καπωσ"....εγω κανω ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη -αναλυτικη. οχι φαρμακα. οταν το επινα γιαυτεσ τισ 5 μερεσ ενιωσα ναυτια, δεν πεινουσα, δεν μπορουσα να φαω, ενιωθα σαν να εβλεπα ονειρο την πραγματικοτητα, θολουρα δηλ και φυσικα τον ιδεοψυναγκασμο τον χειροτερευε σε μορφη μανιασ ....μεγαλυτερη επιμονη δηλαδη...

----------


## Macgyver

Πτοσωπικα , το βρηκα το αποτεσματικοτερο αντκτθλκο , με σοβαρες παρενεργειες , οπως ανικανοτητα ( μην πει κανεις οτι οφειλεται στην κτθλψη ) , κ δυσκοιλιοτητα . Αλλα ειναι το μονο που τεινει να γινεται εθισμος ελαφρυς ( εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο ) .

----------


## koukouvagia

> Πτοσωπικα , το βρηκα το αποτεσματικοτερο αντκτθλκο , με σοβαρες παρενεργειες , οπως ανικανοτητα ( μην πει κανεις οτι οφειλεται στην κτθλψη ) , κ δυσκοιλιοτητα . Αλλα ειναι το μονο που τεινει να γινεται εθισμος ( εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο ) .


εγώ δεν παρατήρησα θέμα εθισμού να σου πώ την αλήθεια..ίσως επειδή δεν το επαιρνα και πολύ καιρό..το μόνο π παρατήρησα ήταν ότι λίγο πρίν σταματήσω εντελώς τη χρήση ήταν σα να είχα πάθει ανοσία σαν να μην με έπιανε πια..και εκεί ανησυχισα και είπα να το κόψω για να μη πέσω σε τιποτα πιο βαριά σε περίπτωση που πάθαινα όντως ανοσία.εσύ για πόσο καιρό το έπαιρνες?είχες παρατηρήσει μήπως και εσύ θολούρα και αποπροσανατολισμό απ'τη πραγματικότητα?

----------


## lady in red

παιδια να πω κατι??? εγω δνε το βρισκω και πολυ σωστο οσοι εχουν καταναγκασμουσ να παιρνουν το ιδιο χαπι με αυτουσ που εχουν καταθλιψη... οι ιδεοληψιεσ και οι πραξεισ ειναι μια συνηθεια ενασ εθισμοσ, που για να κοψει καποιοσ θελει κοπο κατι σαν καπνισμα , τζογο ναρκωτικα το λεω τωρα λιγο χοντρα , απλα συγκαταλεγεται στισ εξαρτησεισ ....χρειαζεται πραγματικα απεξαρτηση,...εγω εχω χρονια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικα...εαν μου κολλησει να πλυνω τα χερια πριν τον υπνο ε πρεπει να το κανω και οσο και το πολεμησω θα μεινω αυπνη και θα στριφογυριζω ωσ το πρωι αρα ενδιδω στον καταναγκο.Αυτοσς που χει καταθλιψη ομωσ ειναι σε αλλα φαση τα βλεπει ολα μαυρα δεν εχει ορεξη για ζωη και οντωσ χρειαζεται καποιο φαρμακο ν ανεβει η διαθεση του.Ο ιδεοληπτικοσ δεν ειναι και καταθλιπτικοσ...αρα γιατι οι ιδεοληπτικοι να παιρνουμε αντικαταθλιπτικα??? δυστυχωσ φαρμακο για μασ δεν υπαρχει! πολυ καλη θεραπεια για οποιον θελει να κοψει σκεψεισ-πραξεισ ειναι η γνωσιακη ....σε παει λιγο λιγο και προσπαθει σιγα σιγα και με πεθοδο να σε ξεκοψει.....

----------


## lady in red

κουκουβαγια το οτι εκανεσ αποπειρα ενω ησουν μεσα στην αγωγη δεν μου κανει και μεγαλη εντυοωση και πιστευω οτι στο προκαλεσε κιολασ το χαπι..... εγω ωσ ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη, μου εκανε ενα γερο κολλημα με κατι, σαν μανια, που ο συντροφοσ μου το παρατηρησε λεει , ποτε δεν ειχε κολλησει τοσο με κατι ν ακανεισ τετοια παρανοικα...δηλ εγινε αντιληπτο πωσ εκει που χα καποιεσ επαναληψεισ σε πραγματα με θολωνε και μου το ενετεινε!!! δεν μπορουσα να ξεκολλησω σαν μανια δηλ....απαπα ουτε να το σκεφτομαι με τρομαξε πραγματικα και τα σουταρα

----------


## koukouvagia

> παιδια να πω κατι??? εγω δνε το βρισκω και πολυ σωστο οσοι εχουν καταναγκασμουσ να παιρνουν το ιδιο χαπι με αυτουσ που εχουν καταθλιψη... οι ιδεοληψιεσ και οι πραξεισ ειναι μια συνηθεια ενασ εθισμοσ, που για να κοψει καποιοσ θελει κοπο κατι σαν καπνισμα , τζογο ναρκωτικα το λεω τωρα λιγο χοντρα , απλα συγκαταλεγεται στισ εξαρτησεισ ....χρειαζεται πραγματικα απεξαρτηση,...εγω εχω χρονια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικα...εαν μου κολλησει να πλυνω τα χερια πριν τον υπνο ε πρεπει να το κανω και οσο και το πολεμησω θα μεινω αυπνη και θα στριφογυριζω ωσ το πρωι αρα ενδιδω στον καταναγκο.Αυτοσς που χει καταθλιψη ομωσ ειναι σε αλλα φαση τα βλεπει ολα μαυρα δεν εχει ορεξη για ζωη και οντωσ χρειαζεται καποιο φαρμακο ν ανεβει η διαθεση του.Ο ιδεοληπτικοσ δεν ειναι και καταθλιπτικοσ...αρα γιατι οι ιδεοληπτικοι να παιρνουμε αντικαταθλιπτικα??? δυστυχωσ φαρμακο για μασ δεν υπαρχει! πολυ καλη θεραπεια για οποιον θελει να κοψει σκεψεισ-πραξεισ ειναι η γνωσιακη ....σε παει λιγο λιγο και προσπαθει σιγα σιγα και με πεθοδο να σε ξεκοψει.....


 ίσως συνταγογραφούν τα αντικαταθλιπτηκά και στους ιδεοληπτικούς λόγω οτι συμπληρώνουν τα επιπεδα σεροτονίνης στον εγκεφαλο.η σεροτονινη είναι ενας νευροδιαβιβαστής ο οποίος είναι υπέθυνος για την μεταβισαση των πληροφοριων απτο ενα σημείο του εγκεφάλου στο αλλο.σε εμάσ τουσ ιδεοληπτικούς δεν υπάρχει στην επαρκή ποσότητα και γιαυτόν τον λόγο κολλάμε επανελειμένα σε μία σκεψη.στους καταθληπτικούς μάλλον λειτουργεί διαφορετικά αυτο το φάρμακο.Παρόλαυτα συμφωνώ κ εγώ πως είναι κάτι ξένο προς το ατομο του καθενός και θα επρεπε να αποφευγεται αν και είναι δύσκολο διότι εχει αποτελεσματα..

----------


## koukouvagia

> κουκουβαγια το οτι εκανεσ αποπειρα ενω ησουν μεσα στην αγωγη δεν μου κανει και μεγαλη εντυοωση και πιστευω οτι στο προκαλεσε κιολασ το χαπι..... εγω ωσ ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη, μου εκανε ενα γερο κολλημα με κατι, σαν μανια, που ο συντροφοσ μου το παρατηρησε λεει , ποτε δεν ειχε κολλησει τοσο με κατι ν ακανεισ τετοια παρανοικα...δηλ εγινε αντιληπτο πωσ εκει που χα καποιεσ επαναληψεισ σε πραγματα με θολωνε και μου το ενετεινε!!! δεν μπορουσα να ξεκολλησω σαν μανια δηλ....απαπα ουτε να το σκεφτομαι με τρομαξε πραγματικα και τα σουταρα


η αποπειρα δεν είχε να κάνειμε τις ιδεοληψίες μου αλλα με μία κατάσταση που είχε δημιουργηθεί εκείνο το διαστημα.προφανώς ήμουν πιο ευάλωτη αποτι συνηθως επειδη ήταν προσφατη η κριση που είχα περάσει.το μόνο που με προβληματίζει με αυτα τα χαπια στη τελικη ειναι που μαλλον σε αλλαζουν ..αλλαζεις τροπο να βλεπεις τα πραγματα γυρω σου ,αλλαζεις το τροπο που αντιλαμβανεσαι όσα σου συμβαινουν νομιζω..

----------


## lady in red

δεν το χω παρει για πολυ καιρο οποτε δεν ξερω μακρυπροθεσμα πως σε κανει να νιωθεις... οσο για την αποπειρα εννοειται οτι βιωνες καποια κατασταση δυσαρεστη αλλα πιστευω το χαπι σου ενετεινε το προβλημα "σε κολλησε πιο πολυ" χωρισ αυτο ισωσ να χεσ παρει την κατασταση πιο ελαφρα η μαλλον πιο ρεαλιστικα, αλλα με το χαπι την ειδεσ απο ενα αρρωστο πρισμα.... η μικρη εμπειρια μου στο ζολοφτ αυτο λεει...

----------


## koukouvagia

> δεν το χω παρει για πολυ καιρο οποτε δεν ξερω μακρυπροθεσμα πως σε κανει να νιωθεις... οσο για την αποπειρα εννοειται οτι βιωνες καποια κατασταση δυσαρεστη αλλα πιστευω το χαπι σου ενετεινε το προβλημα "σε κολλησε πιο πολυ" χωρισ αυτο ισωσ να χεσ παρει την κατασταση πιο ελαφρα η μαλλον πιο ρεαλιστικα, αλλα με το χαπι την ειδεσ απο ενα αρρωστο πρισμα.... η μικρη εμπειρια μου στο ζολοφτ αυτο λεει...


ναι κάπως έτσι όπως τα λές..είναι.. είχα κολλήσει σε μία κατάσταση και δεν μπορούσα να βγω.. αυτο μου συνέβει και μετέπειτα και θυμάμαι μάλιστα απορούσα με τον εαυτό μου γιατι δεν μπορούσα να βγάλω ακρη..δεν ηξερα τι μου γινότανε.

----------


## lady in red

πιστευεισ τωρα που το εχεισ κοψει πωσ εχει καθαρισει το μυαλο σου και τα φιλτραρεισ ολα με περισσοτερη λογικη, πιο ρελαιστικα και πιο ηρεμα ισωσ???

----------


## minaspap

Παιρνω το Zoloft εδω και 9 μερες...μου το εχει γραψει ο ψυχιατρος για το προβλημα που εχω με το γενικευμενο αγχος και τις κρισεις πανικου, η δοσολογια ειναι 50mg τη μερα. ΕΔω και 3 μερες εχω παρατηρησει αυξηση του αγχους και των κρισεων, υπαρχει περιπτωση στην εναρξη της θεραπειας να μου τα κανει αυτα το χαπι?

----------


## lady in red

minaspap, ναι , μου το παραδεχτηκε ο ιδιοσ ο γιατροσ οτι εντεινει στην αρχη το (καθε) προβλημα που εχει ο ασθενησ, αλλα στη συνεχεια κανει τη δουλεια του.Αυτο μου είπε . Εγω οπως αναφερω σε αλλο μνμ επειδη πρεπει να κοψω τελετουργιες δηλ καποια στανταρ πραγματα που κανω στην καθημερινοτηατ αμεταξυ των οποιωσ και πλυσιματα, θεωρησα οτι δεν πρεπει να μαι ζαλισμενη και χαπακωμενη....πρεπει να μαι ο εαυτοσ μου για να βρω τη ριζα των σκεψεων ... τι με εξαναγκαζει να λειτουργω ετσι??? απο ποια σκεψη γενναται? και δεδομενου οτι το ζολοφτ μου εφερε μεγαλυτερο κολλημα που με τρομαξε το εκοψα. Ακουλουθω αναλυτικη γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια που σε παει βημα βημα μεσα στουσ φοβοσυ και στισ σκεψεισ και σου "χαλαρωνει " το αγχοσ το εγκεφαλικο μεσα απο ενδοσκοπηση.Δεν ειναι ολοι οι γιατροι εξειδικευμενοι σε αυτο.Οσοι ειναι ομωσ δινουν απιστευτη ανακουφιση με τανη μεθοδο αυτη.Οσον αφορα το γενικευμενο αγχοσ πιστευω παλι πωσ με διεξοδικεσ συζητησεισ ισωσ βρεισ ποια η ριζα των κακων σκεψεων και πωσ να τισ διαχειριστεισ.γιατι και οι τελετουργιεσ εχουν αγχοσ πολυ μεσα. εγω εαν μου νμπει στο μυαλο πχ, οτι θελω ν απλυνω τα χερια μου και πιεστω μονη να μην το κανω μπορει να βαλω τα κλαμματα μιλαμε για τετοιο αγχοσ.Ομωσ με 3 συνεδριεσ που εχω κανει και σιγανα βηματα ειμαι σε μια υπεροχη φαση ηρεμιασ Ακομα δεν μου κοβει, επαναληψεισ αλλα σιγα σιγα με μαθαινει οταν κατι μου μπει στο μυαλο, να κανω υπομονη"καθυστερηση¨δηλ και να το πραττω μετα , ετσι με μαθαινει σιγα σιγα πωσ μπορω να διαχειριστω το αγχοσ που ολοενα μειωνεται....Η ηρεμια που βρισκομαι ειναι το μονο σιγουρο που μπορω να σασ πω και που το χαιρομαικΑΝΩ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΝΑΙ , ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΩΣΑΝΕ , ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΗΠΙΟΙ , ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ Η ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ με εχει βαλει στη συνεχη διαδικασια ΑΥΤΟΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ. τωρα θελω να πλυθω ενω πλυθηκα πριν λιγο?>γιατι?τι σκεφτηκα οτι αγγιξα?γιατι το θεωρω βρωμικο???και μονη μου αντιλαμβανομαι το "παραλογο" και λεω δεν αξιζει να το κανω...ΚΑΠΩΣ ετσι παει..Επαναλαμβανω, σε περιπτωση γενικευμενησ διαταραχησ σιγουρα υπαρχει αντιστοιχη μεθοδολογια...

----------


## koukouvagia

οντως ισχύει πως στην αρχη της θεραπείας ίσως εντείνει τα συμπτώματα αλλα μετά προφανώς ανακουφίζει..

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Εγώ τα είχα πάρει για 3 μέρες μετά από τα entact 20 mg στην αρχή αλλά χειρότερα αισθανόμουν ναυτία με το που ξυπνούσα και κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας και αύξηση των ιδεών σε σκέψη τα σταμάτησα πήρα μετά μία αγωγή με seroquel που πάχυνα όπου με πολύ προσπάθεια έχασα και λίγο και δεν ξανά πήρα τίποτα μόνο xanax τους τελευταίους μήνες δεν έχουν παρενέργειες τουλάχιστον .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Εγώ τα πήρα στην αρχή της θεραπείας μετά από αλλαγή από entact 20 mg μου έφερε από παρενέργειες ναυτίες κατά την διάρκεια την ημέρας και χειροτέρεψα στις ιδέες τα έκοψα τα χάπια τελείως δεν ακολούθησα καμιά αγωγή ούτε έβαλα ξανά στο στόμα μου παρά μόνο xanax που ξεκίνησα να ξαναπαίρνω τους τελευταίους μήνες πάλι .

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=χρυσοβαλαντου δεν ακολούθησα καμιά αγωγή ούτε έβαλα ξανά στο στόμα μου παρά μόνο xanax που ξεκίνησα να ξαναπαίρνω τους τελευταίους μήνες πάλι .[/QUOTE]

Το ζαναξ ειναι το πιο υπουλα εθιστικο φαρμακο . Ειναι η εξελιγμενη μορφη valium . Προσοχη .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Αν δεν υπήρχαν και αυτά τι θα κάναμε που έχουμε όσο αφορά κάποια αγχώδη διαταραχή , ιδεοληψίες θα ήμασταν χειρότερα δεν θα μπορούσαμε να λειτουργήσουμε σωστά θα σκεφτόμασταν τις έμμονες ιδέες μόνο σε μένα προσωπικά αυτό συμβαίνει όχι πως επαναπαύομαι στα χάπια για να καλύψουν το πρόβλημα μου κάτι ανάλογο σε αυτούς που κόβουν τα αντίκαταθλιπικα απότομα μόλις δουν ότι γυρίζουν στα ίδια τα ξαναρχίζουν εγώ όταν τα είχα διακόψει πέρασαν δύο χρόνια με συνεχόμενη διακοπή μέχρι φέτος τουλάχιστον δεν παρουσίασα κανέναν εθισμό το συνήθισα μόνο όταν δεν με έπιανε η βαλεριάνα τα άρχισα . Πόσο βαρέθηκα δεν αντέχω να κάθομαι χωρίς να δουλεύω μου έλειψε πολύ αυτό φυσικά από εκεί την έπαθα μία μονοτονία η καθημερινότητα μου παρέες δεν υπάρχουν και αυτές που υπήρχαν δεν ήταν πραγματικές φίλες μετά το κατάλαβα μέχρι να καταλάβεις τι χαρακτήρας στην αρχή δεν τον καταλαβαίνεις τον πρώτο καιρό περνάω καλά με την οικογένεια μου με την νύφη μου είμαστε δεμένες κάτι σαν αδερφή -φίλη όπως είπα και σε ένα άλλο θέμα είχε θέμα με μια κολλητή της μία φορά και δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά αλλά μετά δεν μπορούσα να το διορθώσω τους συγγενείς λοιπόν τους διαλέγουμε εννοώ τους φίλους όχι νομίζω όλοι μέσα από τις εμπειρίες τις ζωής μαθαίνεις .

----------


## Katerinaaaaaaaaaa

Ρε παιδιά εγώ ήμουν ερωτευμένη με το φαγητό και τώρα που παίρνω αυτό το χάπι
δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω,τρώω και σκάω,εγώ που με 2 σουβλάκια και δεν ημουν πληρης:Ρ
το εχει παθει κανεις? θα περασει?

----------


## Gothly

> Ρε παιδιά εγώ ήμουν ερωτευμένη με το φαγητό και τώρα που παίρνω αυτό το χάπι
> δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω,τρώω και σκάω,εγώ που με 2 σουβλάκια και δεν ημουν πληρης:Ρ
> το εχει παθει κανεις? θα περασει?


αυτό ειναι το πρόβλημα? τι ανησυχείς? ισα ισα τρως λίγο και χορταίνεις!

----------


## Nocash

Μετα απο κατι μηνες.....
Εχω σχηματισει την εξης γνωμη...

Δεν ειχα κανενα συμπτωμα...
Μονο αυτη τη θολουρα που μου δημιουργουσε ειχα καθολη τη διαρκεια της αγωγης...
Συναισθημα που δεν παλευα...
Κανω προσπαθεια μετα απο 3 μηνες αγωγης να το κοψω μαχαιρι και απο την 3η-4η μερα μου γαμηθηκε η ψυχολογια...
Το αρχιζω παλι απλα απο τα 100μγ πεφτω στα 50 μεχρι να το κοψω..
Το κοβω...Μετα απο επισκεψη στον γιατρο μου ειπε να αρχισω παλι αγωγη...Μετα λιγα τα πολλα φτανω στα 200μγ ημερισιως...
Κανενα συμπτωμα ναυτιας ζαλαδας...Απλα ειχα γινει αναισθητος οσο αφορα το συναισθημα...
Ε και σιγα σιγα πηρα τη πρωτοβουλια πριν κανα 2μηνο να το κοψω σταδιακα καθε 3 μερες να ριχνω τ δοσολογια 50μγ...


Τωρα αν με ρωτουσες αν θα τα αρχιζα θα σου ελεγα οχι...
Τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα τα θεωρω "ημιμετρα"...
Δεν λυνουνε τα προβληματα που σε απασχολουνε απλα σε κανουνε πιο αναισθητο...

----------


## Blogakias

Καλησπέρα. Χρόνια πολλά για τις ημέρες των εορτών. 
Εγώ έκανα θεραπεία με το Zoloft για επτά χρόνια περίπου. Σε γενικές γραμμές ένιωθα καλά αλλά με είχε κάνει υποτονικό. Δεν αντιδρούσα σε τίποτα οτι κι αν μου έλεγαν, πήρα και 10 κιλά και αυτό άρχισε να με προβληματίζει. Με τη βοήθεια φίλων άρχισα το γυμναστήριο και προσπάθησα απο τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο να απο δεσμευτώ παίρνοντας το αρχικά μέρα παρά μέρα και μετά μια παρά δυο και ούτως καθ´ εξής. Προσπάθησα να το αντικαταστήσω με συμπληρώματα βιταμινών που περιέχουν χαλαρωτικό βότανα. Άρχισα να ξανάβρίσκω τον παλιό μου εαυτό αλλά πριν απο ένα μήνα, δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται και στην εξαντλητική γυμναστική που έκανα υποτροπιασα και κατέρρευσα. Πήγα στο γιατρό μου και μου χορήγησε βιταμίνες και αλλαγή της αγωγής με Cipralex όμως αυτό μου έφερε υπνηλία, το συζήτησα μαζί του και μου είπε να το αλλάξουμε με το Effexor. Πως μπορώ να απαλλαγώ τελείως απο αυτά τα χημικά δεν υπάρχει κάποια φυτική θεραπεία γιατί όλα αυτά σε βάθος χρόνου δεν γίνονται εξάρτηση; Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με συμβουλεύει θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας. ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ

----------


## MiniWorld

Και εγώ έπαιρνα τα Zoloft για 3 μήνες αλλα μου είχε δημιουργήσει μεγάλο πρόβλημα στις σεξουαλικές μου ικανότητες (είτε με άλλο άτομο είτε απο μόνος μου).Και με είχε στεναχωρέσει αφάνταστα τόσο που έπεσα ψυχολογικά τραγικά και το είπα στον γιατρό και μου πρότεινε τα Wellbutrin που όντως δεν είχαν παρενέργεια πια σε αυτον τον τομέα.Αλλα δυστηχώς είναι πολύ ελαφρυά αντικαταθλιπτικά και δεν σε βοηθάνε και τόσο.Ειναι για ελαφριές περιπτώσεις.Και έτσι και έγινε έφαγα κάτι επεισόδια κατάθλιψης μετά που ούτε θέλω να τα θυμάμαι.Κόλαση.Μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.Πάλι θα πρέπει να πάρω δυνατότερα αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλα ξέρω πως μόλις σταματήσει το θέμα της ενεργητικότητας στα σεξουαλικά θα φάω φρίκες.

----------


## weirdthings

Ηταν το πρωτο χαπι που μου εγραψε ο ψυχιατρος μου και το επαιρνα για 9μηνες. Μου εκανε πολυ καλο στη κοινωνικη διαταραχη αλλα μου εφερνε υπερενταση γι αυτο και δεν το επαιρνα ποτε βραδυ . Επισης επηρρεαζε τη σεξουαλικη μου διαθεση . Τελος, δεν το βρηκα εθιστικο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Πτοσωπικα , το βρηκα το αποτεσματικοτερο αντκτθλκο , με σοβαρες παρενεργειες , οπως ανικανοτητα ( μην πει κανεις οτι οφειλεται στην κτθλψη ) , κ δυσκοιλιοτητα . Αλλα ειναι το μονο που τεινει να γινεται εθισμος ελαφρυς ( εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο ) .



Γραψε λαθος , το μπερδεψα με το seroxat .

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=MiniWorld;485435] το είπα στον γιατρό και μου πρότεινε τα Wellbutrin που όντως δεν είχαν παρενέργεια πια σε αυτον τον τομέα.Αλλα δυστηχώς είναι πολύ ελαφρυά αντικαταθλιπτικά και δεν σε βοηθάνε και τόσο.Ειναι για ελαφριές περιπτώσεις]


Εμενα λοιπον το γουελμπουτριν , μου κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια .

----------

